# ice maker keeps shutting off



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

did you pull the icemaker to fix the drain tube problem?


----------



## jeni1072 (Nov 11, 2008)

yes we had to pull it out in order to get the back panel in the freezer off.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't know if you damaged it or this is just coincidental but there was a bad run of i/m where this would happen-bail arm sticks in up position. it has to do with the lube they used-frz's mech' so it doesn't drop back down...if this is the case you'd have to take it apart,clean it up,relube with low temp grease or repl I/M..


----------



## jeremyrnr (Jul 26, 2015)

Fixed: make sure when you plug the ice machine into the socket THAT THE SENSOR BAR IS DOWN, otherwise it will drop ice and turn itself off. Hope I can help someone else out there this discussion if 4 years old I know.


----------



## empiretc (Jun 18, 2020)

delete


----------



## empiretc (Jun 18, 2020)

jeremyrnr said:


> Fixed: make sure when you plug the ice machine into the socket THAT THE SENSOR BAR IS DOWN, otherwise it will drop ice and turn itself off. Hope I can help someone else out there this discussion if 4 years old I know.


Old thread....but had to remove the ice maker last week to clean things out. put it all back together and it started doing this same thing. it would drop ice and turn itself off. was driving us NUTS because we could not figure out why.

Saw your post, and clearly remembered that the maker was indeed off when it was reinstalled. Took it out, and did as you suggested, an now....it makes ice and STAYS ON.

Just registered here to say THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Alexx005 (Jun 22, 2020)

I also had faced a similar issue and called someone to fix it but, he couldn't understand. I will try the same thing. Thanks


----------



## jackfiasco (Jul 9, 2021)

I realize this is an old thread, but I'm having the same problem. I don't quite understand why this solution works. Is it because when you install the ice machine with the bar up (off), the switch is backwards, or something like that? Similar to how plugging a switch into a device (like a sustain pedal into a keyboard) while the switch is pressed, can sometimes make the switch operate backwards?

Anyway, I tried unplugging my ice maker and plugging it back in with the bar down. Now I guess I just wait and see if it worked...


----------

